# How to keep it fresh and new????



## lbelle3 (Sep 10, 2007)

For the past few years we have always thrown a Halloween party and they have always been a hit. We've played several games and always had a good turn out. Last year was good, but SO much work and felt like it was kind of the same thing. 

Any ideas on how to keep it fresh, new, interesting, different for those who always come? 

Any of you ever go through this? I think i'd be okay even skipping it, but everyone looks forward to it and starts to look for their costumes before we even decide if we are doing something.

I have never had a theme before, so i am definitely thinking of that.

I don't know...i just need something to get my creative thoughts going...


----------



## kUITSUKU (Jul 5, 2009)

This is my first year doing themes, but I do know what you mean. I've had the same party for 7 years, with added details each year. I've been keeping it fresh since I move from apartment to apartment (life of a college student...) , so a new place opens a ton of opportunities. But that probably doesn't help you, heh.
Doing a theme should really liven it up though, and you can change your games to focus on the theme or make it a mystery game throughout the night. Finding this forum opened my eyes to a ton of new party ideas. :}


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Sounds like you have a recipe that works & gets guests involved.

To change things up...

do a theme
don't set it up the same- move things around
if the weather is nice outside, have a bonfire
setup the food in a different area & how it's presented

Call previous guests now & ask them what they liked & ask for suggestions on improvements


----------



## Arronaf (Sep 9, 2008)

we are going with a theme. It seems to help from the feedback we have gotten. People are coming up with creative ways to apply the theme and I am having a blast coming up with ways to make the place fit the theme even better.

We have done a part for the last 5 years and this year is our first theme for the same reason... Keep it different and fun.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

We do a theme each year with one or two new props. 
It keeps them wondering what we'll do next 

MsM


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

If people know what to expect, you could actually scare them by doing the unexpected. Halfway through the party all the lights go out, have candles and battery operated lights going. The music stops and scary sounds start. 
Scavenger hunt in the dark, maybe outdoors?

Since your guests love your parties, just try to enjoy it no matter what you wind up doing!


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

We are going on our 12th annual Boo Bash this year. We have never repeated a theme yet, although for the 10th annual, we did a best of, with different themes and scenes past in various rooms. It is great. I reuse a lot of props in different ways and always build 3 or 4 new things to match the theme.

Eric


----------



## andrewmoquin (Jul 15, 2009)

Try to think anything that can entertain everybody. Let's say, do not just stick on a horrible things but try to make it funny. The costume might be a Halloween costume but the scenes are getting crazy and full of fun.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Ibelle -- I too have experienced the "should I skip it this year" dilema because it can be a little overwhelming to try to "out do" last year's party but each year it gets better and better and before the decorations are put away I am thinking about what I'll do next year. 

Having a theme really helps mix things up -- I don't change my decorations each year but I do try to move them around a bit and add a few theme related props. But we pull the theme into our invitations, games, drinks and costumes. 

Once you decide on a theme -- there is so much incredible info on this site and creative ideas you won't have any trouble having a party with "fresh and new ideas" . Let us know what theme you choose.





Wolfbeard said:


> We are going on our 12th annual Boo Bash this year. We have never repeated a theme yet, although for the 10th annual, we did a best of, with different themes and scenes past in various rooms. It is great. I reuse a lot of props in different ways and always build 3 or 4 new things to match the theme.
> 
> Eric


Wolfbeard -- I am impressed that you have managed 12 different themes. I've been doing this for 7 years and am having trouble deciding on a a theme this year. I would love to know which themes you done.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

B Scary said:


> Wolfbeard -- I am impressed that you have managed 12 different themes. I've been doing this for 7 years and am having trouble deciding on a a theme this year. I would love to know which themes you done.


We've done (in no particular order):

- Dead Celebrities
- Science Fiction
- Egyptian
- Pirates
- Vampire
- Aliens
- Carn-Evil
- Zombie/Night of the Living Dead
- Toxic Tragedy
- Spirits of the Past (10 year anniversary w/ favorite scenes from the past decade)
- Seance "Calling all Spirits" (This was tough, needed a bunch of volunteers to surprise invited guests with apparitions and effects throughout the evening. The best effect was the interactive demon on our TV answering questions.) 
- This year: Classic Universal Movie Monsters (Different movie theme in every room)

It is a challenge, since we have a limited budget, but we get our core group of guests and some new blood every year, averaging around 45 people at the Boo Bash. I do all the prop building and my wife and I decorate on our own. Some home made props and scenes are in my photo gallery if you click on my user name.

Eric


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Wow the dead celebrity one sounds like a fun one! Might have to try that one year.

MsM


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

MsMeeple said:


> Wow the dead celebrity one sounds like a fun one! Might have to try that one year.
> 
> MsM



Our guests had a lot of fun with this one. Some came dressed as the celebrities were in life, others were after death. There were many original costumes. Unfortunately, this was before we ever had our digital camera, so we don't have any photos to post of that.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

That's what scanners are good for 

MsM


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

lbelle I don't want to get off topic on thread here but Wolfbeard and anyone else would like to chime in...Do you find your guests receiptive to dressing to the theme? Every year I hear -- "how am I supposed to come up with costume after all the parties we are running out of ideas." but when I had the Zombie party and asked everyone to come as a Zombie of their choice (thinking there were a million different ways to do zombies) some of my guests complained that they couldn't come up with their own costume or that they didn't want to a scary costume. Can't keep everyone happy but I was wondering how it worked for everyone else becasue it is a great way to mix things up bit from previous years.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

While we do require costumes, we don't require people to dress according to the theme. We still get about half that do make an attempt to match the theme. I'd rather have the guests have fun without stressing over their costumes.

Eric


----------



## lbelle3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks guys! Well, it seems like we will be choosing a theme this year. I still have to sit with the other half to choose one...but i feel good about this. 

And changing things around i think will work. AND i love the lights out idea....and a scavenger hunt in the dark or something....that did get my creative thoughts going...

I will keep you all posted on what i decide since i know you will all have many more ideas for me once i share my theme 

THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

This will only be my second annual party but when planning last year I purposfully didn't do all the ideas I had at the time. I wanted room to grow. This year we are actually having a bartender, but wont be able to afford that every year. So next year I'll have to come up with something else to stand out.


----------



## sarah_9 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hello,


It is really a tough task to get new ideas and games for the party, and if it is Halloween then task become more difficult , you can get ideas from event planning sites and party organizing sites, it will help you in getting new recipe and games for the party.



Regards,
sarah_9


----------

